# Model 1100 sticking



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,
Took my Remington 1100 out trap shooting the other day and the ejection was sticking. I brought it home, cleaned it and took it back out. It is still sticking.
Anyone have this problem or know what I can do. I realy like this gun and would hate to have to buy a new one.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If you were local to me I could suggest where to take it. I had the same problem and it was a very inexpensive part. A thin metal clip that slides on the rails of the action under the forearm. I descent gunsmith can replace it in just a few minutes.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I know these guns are notorious for needing o-rings. That could be part of the problem or you might have something bent a little.

You can go on E-bay and find parts for this gun cheap.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

You should take it apart and oil it. When I had a 11-87 I kept breaking rings then it would stick. Check the rings for chips.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

I have taken it all apart and cleaned it. Plus oiled it. Just changed the ring so i doubt it. I will look and let you know.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Ryan

Take it apart and run some oooo steel wool ( with some oil) on the mag tube to clean it up good.Then take a small drill bit and clean out the gas port in the barrel. If its a 2 3/4 gun you will have 2 holes if its a 3" gun you will have 1.Take the steel wool and smooth up the gas pistons.That should do the trick.

I have 2 1100 3"guns and can shoot 1 oz trap loads in them.And they cycle like a dream.But ive been doing it for about 23 yrs.There are alot of things you can do to get them 1100 to cycle good.

Hope this helps you


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I got a full "O" ring and will try the steel wool tomorrow.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Did you clean the action return spring and tube in the butt stock? This is just as important as the gas system. If this is an older shotgun or has seen considerable use replace the spring and the follower button(they wear and bind in the tube).


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do what 1lessdog and Duane said. That is what I would have said. I will just about guarantee that it will work fine after this. PLEASE... use VERY LITTLE OIL.


----------

